# African Violet Plus



## galactic_barret (Jun 11, 2008)

I just bought some African Violet Plus liquid plant food for when my plant goes into flowering. I was wondering how much I should use of it when I water and if I should dilute it in water or just use it straight. Also, how do I flush my soil and when should I do it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

lol,i used that stuff a lonnng time ago (like back in 96)
i never got nice buds from usin it.i always just fed my plants at the suggested ratio (on the label) imho  i wouldnt use that stuff though,i'd rather use some miracle grow bloom (liquid) b-4 that crap.but however you decide to go...good luck

p.s.
break down and spend 20 bucks on some ionic bloom.it would be well worth the $.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

to flush the soil,use str8 ph adjusted water and pour in about twice as much as the container your growin in would hold.


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 11, 2008)

galactic_barret said:
			
		

> I just bought some African Violet Plus liquid plant food for when my plant goes into flowering. I was wondering how much I should use of it when I water and if I should dilute it in water or just use it straight. Also, how do I flush my soil and when should I do it? Thanks for the help.


 
Whats the N-P-K ratio on the African Plant Food? 


I made the mistake of using Greenlight Bloom with a ratio of 5-50-15 when my plants were going into flower and I gave my babies nute burn bad!    I thought that since it had the HIGH middle number that the plants need when switching to flower it would be perfect...Wrong.  So now I use Organic nutes with an N-P-K of 2-5-3 (or close, cant remember exactly right now) when they go into flower and its much safer.  

IMO if you are going to use the stuff you already bought  I would only use about a quarter or less of what it says to use on the directions.

Check the PH of the water before and then again after you have watered.

Flush your soil with 3 times the size of your pot so if your growing in 1 gallon pots I would flush with 3 gallons.  When I had to flush a plant I just put it in my bathtub under the faucet and filled it up, then let it drain, a few times and it worked great. 


Stop using Nutes 2 weeks before you harvest.

good Luck and read as much as possible...IMO the only sure way to learn is trial and error. Or in my case...Trial and error, trial and error, etc. lol.


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow.. never saw any1 use that before, but let me know how it works out if you go forward with it.. Take care.. Smoke good..


----------



## littlenode (Jun 11, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> IMO if you are going to use the stuff you already bought  I would only use about a quarter or less of what it says to use on the directions.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

i wouldnt even bother with it.i mean,if its brand new,just return it.i speaking from experience.take it or leave it but if i were you,id take the advise and return it or use it on a plant other than your bud plants.miracle grow costs the same amount as that crap and is much,much better. either way,whatever you choose.start 1/4 strength,and make your way up (1/4,1/2,3/4,full strength) you should be doing this when giving anything to your plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2008)

galactic_barret said:
			
		

> I just bought some African Violet Plus liquid plant food for when my plant goes into flowering. I was wondering how much I should use of it when I water and if I should dilute it in water or just use it straight. Also, how do I flush my soil and when should I do it? Thanks for the help.



Are you growing African Violets?

Why not buy  nutes made for the plant you are growing?  There are many products out there formulated for mj.  I would recommend using one of those.  They tell you how to mix it, how much to use, and how often.


----------

